
San Francisco's scooter war: city hits back as 'unlawful' schemes flood streets - tim333
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/apr/17/san-francisco-electric-scooter-schemes-backlash-cease-desist
======
tim333
They look rather fun. I'm sure there are other annoyances the city could
regulate.

